
Sorry, Siri, Alexa's got you beat - F_J_H
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-is-going-to-lose-the-voice-computing-war-to-amazon-2018-1
======
geophile
Can't read the article due to ad blockers.

But going by the headline: Huh?

Siri is usually able to do something reasonable with requests I throw at it.
Alexa -- almost never. I have a Dot at home, and it's good for getting a
weather report and reciting the digits of pi. Otherwise, it's usually
clueless.

Can someone please explain the hype?

